

"Parks on fire" by digital artist Scott Pagano - jmtame
http://vimeo.com/2388735

======
tjic
> Parks on Fire is the latest short graphic film creation of digital artist
> Scott Pagano. It is an exploration of the complex, interpenetrated, and
> reflective relationships of structure, form, and motion that both bind and
> conflict the natural and manmade worlds.

You know, I like art.

...but why, oh why, do artists have to lard everything they do with these
absolutely idiotic, content-free "artist's statements" ?

They just make me think "this person is either an idiot, or has so little self
respect that he knows better but nonetheless cranks out one of these piles of
words just because it's expected of him".

~~~
menloparkbum
I'm an artist and I work with many artists on the technical portions of their
work. The artist statement is something learned in art school and is generally
required if you want to get a grant, or show up in a magazine, or be in a
museum or big gallery show. They are largely nonsense.

Personally, I love them because they incite pretentious art goofs to
ridiculously pontificate, and they send the boring practical sorts into a
frustrated rage.

